# kernel 4.6 and nvidia-drivers-364.19

## kiksen

Hi all.

Just wanted to post my steps for getting this to work.

1) Download the patch from nwwt (nvidia forum user) from here: http://pastebin.com/raw/SEzxqaJD. I called it linux-4.6.patch

2) Create /etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers and move the patch file there

3) emerge nvidia-drivers

Hope this save someone a little time.

----------

## BugVito

Awesome  :Smile: 

----------

## Nreal

This was easy  :Smile: 

----------

## numlock

Neat trick! I didn't know about /etc/portage/patches/   :Very Happy: 

For the patch itself, I think this one would be even better, as it includes conditionals to make sure it also compiles on kernels < 4.6.0:

https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/926824/linux/364-1-2-5-won-t-compile-against-latest-kernel-git-tree-patches-for-4-6-0-rc3-included-/post/4864462/#4864462

----------

